
Coronavirus: Security flaws found in UK NHS contact-tracing app - spzb
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52725810
======
cybert00th
Regardless of whether there are security flaws or not, I wouldn't install it.
The Blob already has waaaay too much info on me. There's no way I'm
voluntarily giving them more.

------
vmchale
That's exactly the stuff public health should take care to avoid.

